# Performance Push!



## Miracoly (30. November 2009)

Hallo WAR Com,

ich werde meinen Pc in naher Zukunft aufrüsten, aber da ich momentan nicht allzu finanzkräftig bin wird vorerst nur ein Teil ausgetauscht.
Nun stell ich mir die Frage: Was bringt bei WAR den höheren Performance Push, sprich mehr FPS etc, gerade im RvR, eine neue Graka oder ein neuer Cpu ?

Mein aktuelles System umfasst einen 2x2.2Ghz Dual Core & eine GeForce 8500Gt 512mb Ram & 2Gb Ram

Hoffe auf viele Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß Miracoly


----------



## C0ntra (30. November 2009)

Die CPU.

Aus was für einen Grund stellst du deine Frage im "Add-ons, Interface und Makros"-Bereich?


----------



## Teal (30. November 2009)

Die CPU ist bei WAR mit das Wichtigste. Selbst mit einer betagten X1950 Pro läuft WAR recht ziemlich gut, so lange der Prozessor das mit macht. Ansonsten würde ich noch auf mehr als 2GB RAM updaten. Bei mir gab es einen guten Leistungsschub von 2 auf 4 GB RAM (auch bei einem 32-bit-System). Dann kommt erst die Graka. Die wird aber auch so relativ wenig gefordert, weshalb Du bei einem aktuellen Modell locker AA/AF (per Treiber) auf max. stellen kannst. Die Wahl der (von der Performance her) richtigen Auflösung liegt wieder in erster Linie bei der CPU.

Da das Thema aber eigentlich eher wo anders hin gehört, schiebe ich es mal ins PC-Technik-Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
Teal


----------



## Miracoly (30. November 2009)

Nabend, 

Ja ich war mir nicht sicher wo ich den Thread erstellen sollte, bin nicht oft hier wirklich aktiv, eher so der sporadische leser^^
Aber vielen Dank für die Antworten, das überrascht mich jetzt, hätte gedacht das das eher GPU lastig ist..denn werd ich mir wohl erst nen neuen CPU zulegen.
Da wär ich auch schon bei meiner nächsten Frage, kann WAR Quad Core CPUs ausreizen, bzw. lohnt es sich eher einen Quad mit 4x2.67 oder nen Duo mit 2x3 zu holen?

Gruß,
Miracoly


----------



## Klos1 (30. November 2009)

Nö, nur Dualcore. Und an welchen Quad mit 2,67 Ghz hattest du denn gedacht?


----------



## Miracoly (30. November 2009)

Nabend,
hmm nur Dual Core, okay, danke dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Quad wäre folgender gewesen: Intel Core 2 Quad Q9400, 4x 2.67GHz, boxed
Der Dual wäre der: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 (C0), 2x 3.00GHz, boxed


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Also, wenn Quad und Intel, dann würde den 9550er nehmen. Allerdings kostet der aktuell so viel, daß du für das Geld schon einen AMD 955er Quad mit Mainboard bekommen könntest.


----------



## wiligut (1. Dezember 2009)

Es wurde schon gesagt, aber doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WAR ist CPU lastig. Daher wäre ein Dualcore mit rd. 3GHz das richtige. Ich habe zB den E6850. 
Außerdem halte ich ebenfalls 4GB RAM für ein Muss. Das brachte bei mir den größten Performanceschub.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. Dezember 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> WAR ist CPU lastig. Daher wäre ein Dualcore mit rd. 3GHz das richtige. Ich habe zB den E6850.
> Außerdem halte ich ebenfalls 4GB RAM für ein Muss. Das brachte bei mir den größten Performanceschub.




würde soweit stimmen, nur ist es relativ unsinnig jetzt zum zocken noch einen dualcore zu kaufen, da man wohl nicht immer nur WAR spielt und wirklich gute (zukunftsfähige) dualcores nicht wesentlich preiswerter sind als ebenfalls gute Quadcores. Wenn ich mir heute einen Rechner kaufen würde und vor dieser Frage stehen würde, würde ich (bei geringem Buget) einen 955er immer einem Intel-Dualcore vorziehen. Ist einfach ein Stück zukunftssicherer. Bei genügend Buget würde ich einen I5 oder I7 nehmen...

Die paar Spiele, in denen ein Quadcore langsamer ist als ein vergleichbarer Dualcore, die packt der Quadcore trotzdem noch so gut, dass der Anwender den Unterschied nicht merkt und bei Spielen (insbesondere auch zukünftige) die schon Quadcores sinnig nutzen sehen dualcores eben kein Land mehr.


----------



## Miracoly (1. Dezember 2009)

Okay, erstmal Danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quad scheint mir doch das zukunftssicherste zu sein, da kommt mir dann aber auch schon gleich die nächste Frage, und zwar, warum sind die Intel CPU's so erheblich teuerer als die von AMD, tlw. ist es ja schon so das man für den Preis von dem Intel 2x3Ghz nen 4x3Ghz von AMD bekommt? Sind die von AMD schlechter, bzw. langsamer?

Gruß Miracoly


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Dezember 2009)

Ja,AMD`s haben eine geringere Leistung pro Herz.
Zudem sind die i7 Prozzesoren weniger zum Spielen (Natürlich sind sie sehr gut für Spiele,aber halt nicht der Schwerpunkt), sondern für Arbeiten am PC gedacht. Und jetzt mal ehrlich,alles was man irgendwie zum Arbeiten brauch ist ziemlich teuer^^


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

AMD hat halt kein konkurrenzfähiges Produkt zum CoreI7 und das nutzt Intel knallhart aus.


----------



## Miracoly (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm, is die fehlende Leistung der AMD's denn in Spielen wirklich stark bemerkbar, bzw. ist man dadurch spürbar eingeschränkt? Anders gefragt: Rechtfertigt sich der Aufpreis der Intel's, auch wenn ich keine Ambitionen habe immer die neusten Grafik-Monster zu spielen sondern eher MMO's o. mal was wie Dragon Age o. Assasins Creed 2?

Gruß Miracoly


----------



## Kyragan (1. Dezember 2009)

Kaum. Das einzige, was du eventuell wahrnehmen wirst ist wenn du statt nem Phenom II X4 955 nen Intel Core i5 750 drin hast: Auf der Stromrechnung. Dort frisst der i5 einiges weniger, aber selbst das bewegt sich wohl in Bereichen die man sowieso an Schwankungen hat.


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Nur zum spielen kannst du auch einen 955er AMD nehmen. Der schafft jedes Spiel, egal welches, mühelos und das wird auch lange so bleiben. Wenn du also so billig wie möglich wegkommen willst und nichts gegen AMD hast, dann nimm einen 955er. Für ca. 120-130 Euro ist der Prozzi wirklich geschenkt, wie ich finde.


----------



## Miracoly (1. Dezember 2009)

Jo, Danke für diese Info's.
Gegen AMD hab ich nichts, besitze momentan einen und bin zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das heißt ich werde ich mir einen AMD Quad zulegen + neues MB und RAM.
Zum RAM hab ich aber noch eine Frage, auf den Quad kompatiblen Mb's passt ja nur DDR3 RAM, ich hab schonmal geschaut und DDR3 von bekannten Größen wie Corsair & OCZ is sauteuer. Gibt es evtl. was von anderen Marken zu empfehlen die vielleicht etwas günstiger sind?

Gruß Miracoly


----------



## Klos1 (1. Dezember 2009)

Nö, Ram ist immo überall sauteuer. Egal, welche Marke. Davon mal abgesehen, kann man einen 955er auch auf ein AM2+-Board setzen und somit mit DDR2-Ram betreiben. Aber der ist immo auch nicht viel billiger, von daher lohnt es sich kaum.


----------



## Miracoly (1. Dezember 2009)

Das geht? wusst ich auch noch net, aber stimmt schon DDR2 is momentan eigtl fast genauso teuer...gut dann werd ich wohl ein AM3 Board mit passendem Quad und RAM nehmen. Kennt jemand ein AM3 Board was günstig und zu empfehlen wäre?

Edit. Hab mir spontan folgende Komponenten rausgesucht : 

Cpu: AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3 
MB: Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770
RAM: 3GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X3G1333C9 DDR3, CL9

Hoffe dassdie Komponentan zusammenpassen, sollten sie eigtl., wären dann ~270 Euro


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jo, daß ginge, weil der 955er einen DDR2- als auch DDR3-Controller hat. Das Board ist immo meiner Meinung nach im unteren Preissegment eines der besten. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle übrigens gleich auf 4 GB aufstocken, daß macht den Braten auch nicht mehr fett. Für ca. 80 Euro bekommst du auch 4 GB Ram.

Zum Beispiel bei DriveCity und zwar so:


----------



## Miracoly (2. Dezember 2009)

Ahh vielen Dank für den Tipp, werd ich tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eine letzte Frage hab ich noch, das neue Mb hat Pci-E 2.0 Anschlüsse, sind die mit meiner Graka die normal Pci-E hat kompatibel? Ich denke schon oder?

Gruß Miracoly


----------



## Asoriel (2. Dezember 2009)

PCIe 1.0, 1.1 und 2.0 sind untereinander voll kompatibel. Das ist absolut kein Problem. 

PCIe 1.0 ist zwar langsam, aber wenn das Board 2.0 hat wird nichts limitiert und daher passts wunderbar.


Die  Zusammenstellung ist sehr gut. Hab selbst schon das Board verbaut (allerdings UD3) und es bietet erstaunlich viel für den Preis.


----------



## Vaishyana (2. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, Ram ist immo überall sauteuer. Egal, welche Marke. Davon mal abgesehen, kann man einen 955er auch auf ein AM2+-Board setzen und somit mit DDR2-Ram betreiben. Aber der ist immo auch nicht viel billiger, von daher lohnt es sich kaum.



Heißt das, dass man den Phenom II X4 955 auf das GA-MA770-UD3 packen kann?


----------



## Klos1 (2. Dezember 2009)

Ja, daß kannst du. Nur der umgekehrte Weg ist nicht möglich. Also einen AM2+-Prozzi auf ein AM3-Board. Und es hat den Nachteil, daß du nicht den vollen HTL nutzen kannst, was aber egal ist, da die Bandbreite ohnehin mehr als ausreichend ist.


----------

